# Engine Clicks



## GoGetterW8 (Aug 22, 2007)

Higher RPM's engine clicks. Like the sound you hear when a car dies. Not sure what it is. Any thoughts?


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Engine Clicks (GoGetterW8)*

knock, maybe


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Engine Clicks (jnesta21)*

Try changing the air filter, when mine gets dirty, I get a lot of knocks, especially when I am excelerating at half max.... there's no knock when I put the pedal to the metal.


----------



## GoGetterW8 (Aug 22, 2007)

I'll give the filter change a whirl.. Hope it helps


----------

